# Avis Agenda Ipod Touch



## Monordi11 (1 Avril 2008)

Coucou tout le monde,

L'ipod touch est mon prochain achat et j'aimerais savoir si l'agenda marche bien (facile d'entrer des rdv ?) car j'ai vendu mon palm et en général comment vous le trouver ... donc voilà, j'attends vos avis :rateau:. Merci beaucoup d'avance.

Emma


----------



## malaropt (3 Avril 2008)

Salut,

Bien sûr, personne n'a beaucoup d'expérience sur le Pod, mais iCal fonctionne bien en plus ergonomique, mais c'est Apple. 

Pour les RDV c'est parfait, mais il faut penser à regarder l'agenda et mettre l'iPod pas très loin pour l'alarme. Sinon la synchro est parfaite et mieux que le Palm (j'ai un m515)

Seul problème, je n'ai pas réussi à tranférer mes "notes".
IPod est un autre monde, plus près du paradis !


----------



## Claude number X (4 Avril 2008)

Il est merveilleux ! Tu ne le regrettera pas
J'ai acheté le 16 Go à ma copine il y a 3 mois :love: pour son annif.
Elle a revendu son palm Z22 depuis (elle l'utilisait quasi exclusivement pour les applis agenda, carnet d'adresse, 2 ou 3 jeux classiques et une note à l'occasion).
Comme elle, je trouve la partie agenda tout aussi fonctionnelle à partir d'un iPod que d'un Palm.
2 petits regrets par rapport au Palm, il n'y a pas de gestion d'un code couleur par catégorie sur l'agenda de l'iPod (ce qui ne lui manque pas vraiment).

L'absence d'un HP pour les sonneries et alarmes le la gêne pas. Elle est assez organisée et accroc au bidule pour le regarder plusieurs fois dans la journée 

Il n'y pas non plus interaction entre le carnet d'adresse et l'agenda de l'appareil (mais elle existe sur Mac entre iCal et le carnet d'adresse ou sur différentes solutions PC)

Bref, C'est pas cher payer pour gagner en efficacité dans les saisies par rapport à cette put@!n de reconnaissance intuitive sur Palm ou son clavier virtuel moyennement pratique.

Aucun regret donc. En + elle s'est enfin mise aux MP3, Internet et mail auquels elle était alergique jusqu'alors  
Et en attendant les futurs jeux, elle s'amuse déjà bien avec Bejewejed et autre en ligne. Je suis presque jaloux avec mon classique 160 Go


----------

